# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ερωτήσεις για φασιανούς.

## Paul

Καλησπερα σας για αλλη μια φορα,
Σαν νεο μελος που ειμαι ειπα να ανοιξω το πρωτο μου θεμα για ενα ζητημα που με απασχολει αυτον τον καιρο. Ενας φιλος μου εχει φασιανους σε ενα χωραφι του και τους αναπαραγει με κλωσσομηχανη και μου φανηκαν συμπαθητικα πουλια. Σκεφτομαι να αποκτησω εναν αρσενικο φασιανο και 4-5 (εχω διαβασει οτι ο αρσενικος φασιανος ζει σε χαρεμια με 3-5 θηλυκα) θηλυκους φασιανους. Επισης, σκεφτομαι το καλοκαιρι οταν κανουν αυγα να τα βαλω στις κλωσσες μου να τα κλωσσησουν (ειχα κανει το ιδιο με αυγα γαλοπουλας στο παρελθον και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα), αλλα εαν τα βγαλει η κλωσσα μετα οταν μεγαλωσουν θα κλωσσαν και αυτα η καλυτερα να βαζω τα αυγα τους στην κλωσσομηχανη για να μην ταλαιπωρω τις κοτες? Ενα αλλο ερωτημα που θετω ειναι αν μπωρω να τα εχω μαζι με τις κοτες η θα εχουν προβληματα με τις κοτες? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου φιγουν? Ο φιλος μου τα εχει ελευθερα και μου ειπε οτι τους κοβει τα φτερα για να μην του φυγουν, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο.
Παρακαλω πολυ οποιος εχει απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις μου να μου τις γραψει χωρις δισταγμους.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## thomas5

αν παρεις τα αυγα και τα βαλεις σε κλωσοηχανη οταν γενηθουν δεν θα τα ταϊζει η μαμα τους

----------


## Paul

Γιατι? Τρεφονται αποκληστηκα απο τη μαμα τους?? Πως ομως πολλα εκτροφεια θηραματων τα αναπαραγουν με κλωσσομηχανη? (Ασχετο, εχει δει κανεις θηλυκο φασιανο με τα μικρα του στην αιχμαλωσια)

----------


## andreascrete

οι φασιανοί απο την ώρα που θα γεννηθούν τρέφονται μόνοι τους και δεν ταϊζονται απο τους φυσικούς γονείς τους.
Αντιγράφουν όμως τον γονέα πρότυπο, δηλαδή αν η κλώσσα που τα έβγαλε απο το αυγό αρχίσει να τσιμπολογάει και να σκάβει για τροφή και σκουλικάκια τότε τα μικρά θα αρχίσουν να κάνουν το ίδιο.
Οι περισσότεροι βγάζουν φασιανούς απο μηχανές αλλά νομίζω και μια κότα θα μπορούσε να στα μεγαλώσει ακόμα καλύτερα εφόσον οι μέρες επώασης είναι οι ίδιες και στα 2 είδη.
Απο ότι ξέρω οι φασιανοί δεν είναι καλοί γονείς σε αιχμαλωσία και αν δεν τους κόψεις τα φτερά σίγουρα θα πετάξουν μακρυά.

----------


## Paul

Καμια αλλη πληροφορια για τους φασιανους? Δεν ειχα ποτε ξανα φασιανους γι αυτο ρωταω.

Α, ξεχασα να πω οτι σκεφτομαι να παρω τους απλους τους κολχικους φασιανους. Αυτοι κλωσσανε στην αιχμαλωσια?

----------


## andreascrete

oι φασιανοί είναι σαν μια μεγάλη κότα με ωραίο φτέρωμα .... η μόνη διαφορά ότι μπορεί να πετάξει.
Δίνε τους ότι τρώνε οι κότες καθώς και πρασινάδες και αν μπορούν να είναι ελεύθεροι έξω να σκάβουν για να τρώνε σαλιγκαράκια και έντομα που τους αρέσουν.
Οι κόλχικοι φασιανοί επίσης δεν είναι σε αιχμαλωσία τόσο καλοί γονείς όπως και τα ορτίκια και οι πέρδικες.
Τώρα υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις μπορεί ένας θηλυκός να σου βγεί καλή κλώσσα και να σου βγάλει νεοσσούς αν και δεν συμβαίνει συχνά.

----------


## Paul

Τι εννοεις δεν ειναι καλες μανες, παρατανε τα παιδια τους?

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν κλωσσάνε για να βγάλουν μικρά! ....οι πιο πολλοί θηλυκοί φασιανοί που βρίσκεις στην αγορά είναι γεννημένοι απο μηχανές και δεν έχουν το ένστικτο του να κάτσουν στα αυγά όπως οι άγριες κλώσσες.

----------


## Paul

Εγω τι πρεπει να κανω για να βγαλω φασιανακια που να κλωσσανε, να τα βαλω στην κλωσσα για να αποκτησουν το ενστικτο για να κλωσσησουν? Θα τα δεχτει για παιδια της η θα τα παρατησει?

----------


## Paul

A, επισης ποσο κανει ενας φασιανος και απο που μπορω να τον αγορασω στην θεσσαλονικη?

----------


## andreascrete

Eδώ κρήτη οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω εκεί πάνω που πουλάνε τέτοια πουλιά - συνήθως μαγαζιά που πουλάνε ζωοτροφές καθώς και κότες και κουνέλια έχουν και φασιανούς κάποιες φορές η και γνωρίζουν εκτροφείς, αν είναι κανείς απο πάνω και ξέρει ας απαντήσει στο φίλο μας.

ένας φασιανός στην αγορά νομίζω ότι ξεκινάει απο 50 ευρώ το πουλί.

καλύτερα να βάλεις τα αυγά σε κλώσσα να στα βγάλει και να αφήσεις και τα πουλάκια μαζί της όταν βγούν απο το αυγό, ίσως υοθετήσουν την συμπεριφορά της κλώσσας όταν ενηλικιωθούν και τα θηλυκά κλωσσήσουν και αυτά.

αν η κλώσσα κάθονταν στα δικά της αυγά και τα αλλάξεις με φασιανού δεν θα καταλάβει την διαφορά και θα μεγαλώσει τα μικρά σαν δικά της, πρέπει όμως τα αυγά να είναι γεννημένα την ίδια περίοδο που έκανε άρχισε να κλωσσάει τα δικά της.
θα τα κλωσσάει περίπου 21 -22 μέρες.

----------


## Paul

Οκ, ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες την ανοιξη θα αυγα φασιανου στο νανακι για να βγαλει φασιανακια.
Το θεμα εκλεισε.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ανα διαστηματα ειχα φασιανουν και τους κλασικους αλλα και ασπρους! 
Μια φορα μονο ειχε κλωσσησει μια καφε θυληκια αλλα ηταν κλουβια τα αυγα!
Καποια αλλη φορα ειχαμε βαλει σε γαλοπουλα αυγα φασιανου και μολις βγηκανε τα μικρα της τα πηραμε να μην τα πατησει και τα πηρα να τα μεγαλωσω εγω εδω στο σπιτι οπως τοσα και τοσα μικρα, αλλα ηταν πολυ αγρια και δεν τρωγανε με τπτ και....... τελος!

Να ξερεις Παυλο οτι τα μικρα μπορουνε να πετανε απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια, αρα αμα τα βαλει με νανουλα να ειναι σε κλειστο μερος....

----------


## andreascrete

Στα φασιανάκια όταν βγάλεις απο κλώσσα θα τους δίνεις στο νερό της πρώτες μέρες αντιβίωση - αντικοκκιδιακό γιατί είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα, και σε προφύλαγμένο σκεπαστό χώρο για να μην σου πετάξουν και φύγουν.

----------


## Paul

Eνταξει δημητρη και αντρεα, ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!

----------


## kiriakosmichael

Ξέρετε.... έχω βγάλει φασιανούς από μηχανή και βγήκαν όλοι θηλυκή μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξήγηση το λόγο?

----------


## lagreco69

> Ξέρετε.... έχω βγάλει φασιανούς από μηχανή και βγήκαν όλοι θηλυκή μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξήγηση το λόγο?


Κυριακο καλως ηρθες!! κανε εναν κοπο και διαβασε τους ορους συμμετοχης του forum, τα Greeklish απαγορευονται!

Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

----------


## xr350re

καλυτερα θηλυκα γιατι τα αυγα τους ειναι στην αγορα πανακριβα  απο που εισαι αν επιτρεπεται

----------


## babis_

Πρέπει να μην ηταν καλά ρυθμισμένη η θερμοκρασία της μηχανης. Μικρή απόκλιση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αλλαγη της αναλογίας αρσενικών- θηλυκών.

----------


## Corvus

> A, επισης ποσο κανει ενας φασιανος και απο που μπορω να τον αγορασω στην θεσσαλονικη?


ενας κολχικος φασιανος αρσενικος η θηλυκος κανει περιπου 20 ευρω.(μη σου ζητησουν κανα τρελο ποσο.μπορεις να βαλεις τ αυγα σε κοτα κανονικα αλλα η κοτα πρεπει να ναι σε κλουβι και με ψιλο πλεγμα γτ οταν βγουν εχουν τασεις φυγης απο τη πρωτη μερα.εχω κρατησει με κομενα φτερα δυο τρια ειδη φασιανων και περδικες που στη συνεχεια με τη πτερορροια φυτρωναν χωρις να τα ξανακοψω και πεταγαν κανονικα αλλα μεναν με τις κοτες σαν κοτες.το χω δοκιμασει σε ασημενιους,χρυσους και τεμινκ τραγοπαν.οι μονοι που φευγαν ακομα και με κομενα φτερα ηταν οι κολχικοι!τ αυγα κανουν 28 μερες να βγουν,της κοτας 21.

----------

